# Rock eating/aspiration tragedy--what can I do?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think even the offer of a pup would help them to know that you do not blame them, and are happy to trust them, even if they are not yet ready for another dog. I know that I would find that knowledge very comforting.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Yadda,

That is a horrible tragedy and very generous of you to give them a puppy.
On another note, do you health test your dogs? I looked briefly at your site and did not see any testing. I’m sure after everything you have read here and from other poodle breeders that you must and I may have missed it. Apologies if so.


----------



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks, that does make sense. I plan on contacting her again later today.


----------



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> Yadda,
> 
> That is a horrible tragedy and very generous of you to give them a puppy.
> On another note, do you health test your dogs? I looked briefly at your site and did not see any testing. I’m sure after everything you have read here and from other poodle breeders that you must and I may have missed it. Apologies if so.



This is heartbreaking and so unexpected, the people involved are wonderful, kind heart people. I can't think of a home where I would rather have a puppy go to. I don't know about generous... it just seems right.

There is a lot that I don't share on my website. I don't run a commercial business, my website is used simply to introduce myself, my poodles. There are a ton of commercial breeder's out there who use health testing results as trophies to market their pups. That's not me, that's not what I do and that's not how I do it.If someone has an interest in owning one of my pups, or simply wants to learn more about the breed as a whole, they can contact me and I am glad to assist them however I can. All health testing information is shared fully with prospective puppy owners. My website is.. a bit unusual; my poodles are... special; my breeding goals and how I strive to accomplish them are..... unique. As a breeder... well... my puppy people have great things to say about me, come back to me when they have questions, want an additional poodle, or have a friend who does. 

Back to Rita's owners.... I will be offering them a Dot x Gil puppy simply because it seems like a nice thing to do. I can't bring Rita back, but if a pup.. or the offer of one.. helps, then that it's the right thing to do. If everyone did nice things for people... well.. the world, in spite of losing our Rita's... would be a happier place.

Darla


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yaddaluvpoodles said:


> This is heartbreaking and so unexpected, the people involved are wonderful, kind heart people. I can't think of a home where I would rather have a puppy go to. I don't know about generous... it just seems right.
> 
> There is a lot that I don't share on my website. I don't run a commercial business, my website is used simply to introduce myself, my poodles. There are a ton of commercial breeder's out there who use health testing results as trophies to market their pups. That's not me, that's not what I do and that's not how I do it.If someone has an interest in owning one of my pups, or simply wants to learn more about the breed as a whole, they can contact me and I am glad to assist them however I can. All health testing information is shared fully with prospective puppy owners. My website is.. a bit unusual; my poodles are... special; my breeding goals and how I strive to accomplish them are..... unique. As a breeder... well... my puppy people have great things to say about me, come back to me when they have questions, want an additional poodle, or have a friend who does.
> 
> ...


Very simple kindnesses could make the world a nicer place! I think your offer is wonderful and should go along way in healing their hearts. How very, very sad. I am so sorry for all of you!


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm so so very sorry to hear this! 
It breaks my heart to hear about this tragedy they are going through. It must be so hard, and for you too. *hugs*

You're so very kind, and I'm sure the kindness and generosity of your offer will help them feel better, like fjm said, they will feel that you're not blaming them and that you trust them enough to care for another puppy.

Many hugs for them and you!


----------



## Newbie in BC (Dec 27, 2009)

What a sad and tragic story. I think you are a fantastic breeder to be so concerned about your puppy people. There should be more like you!! :adore:


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i am so sorry about rita's death. that is my greatest fear with temperance. she's a panty/sock eater and it frightens me that she will die for that. i love her so much. so so so much.

your offer of a puppy even though this doesn't follow under your warranty is just so freaking nice and generous that if i could, i would give you a hug. how sweet. that is one of the nicest things i've read in a long time.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am so very saddened to hear of this tragedy. At the same time, I am so heartened to learn of a breeder like you, who _truly_ has poodles and their people at the center of her heart. I can think of no greater comfort to those poor owners than them knowing you would_ without hesitation_ trust them again with one of your babies. Accidents happen but people still blame themselves. Your kindness may help them be more compassionate to themselves during this most difficult time. 

Your willingness to make another pup available to them speaks volumes about the kind of breeder, and person, you are regardless of whether or not they're emotionally ready to bring a new pup into their lives. We all mourn and heal differently. I've always found comfort in bringing a new dog into my life as soon as possible after having to say a final farewell to a much loved one. 

I can only imagine how your sadness at this tragic loss is compounded by not knowing exactly what to do for the owners. For what it's worth, I cannot imagine you doing any better by them then you would be by offering them the pup. I am_ so sorry_ Rita's life was so brief, she clearly was well-loved. My heart goes out to her owners and you, along with my thanks for your devotion to poodles and their people. It may be the best any of can do in this situation is show we care, as you so admirably have.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

How sad that Rita's life was cut so short. How generous of you to offer the family another puppy. While they may not be ready it will surely be a comfort knowing that you do not blame them and are emphathetic over their loss.


----------



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone. This was just pure sadness. Rita was such a ball of energy and sweetness rolled up into one. Rita was docked, my Dot x Gilley litter is not. Rita's owners do want another poodle... after a bit... and (smile) aren't sure they can get used to a long tail, so don't know if they will be taking me up on my offer or not. But I made it, it's a sincere offer, I feel a bit better for making it and I think they feel a lot better knowing that I trust them and am not blaming them for Rita's death.

Thank you all again for your kindness!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i would LOVE a poodle with an undocked tail.


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

:crying:I am so sorry to hear of this. How sad....

That is one unfortunate situation. Obviously the owners cared very deeply for Rita as they did go through with the necropsy to find out what triggered this chain of events. I think you, being the breeder, are going way above & beyond the expectations. Yes it is not per se, something, that would be covered under the contract terms - but outside of your sympathy and condolences to the family - you are willing to place another pup with them... Kudos to you! I would put the offer on the table and let them decide... They still have time as this is fresh for them.

My condolences to you & the family (


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Old thread alert! I hope Rita's family now have another poodle.


----------

